

Help with idea - _prototype_

I need your help. I have this small idea for a webapp, but before I waste my time it would be nice to run a poll and see how useful it sounds. Keep in mind that this is not something too serious. I just want to make something that is useful, so the poll will mostly dictate if I do it or not.
Any comments in addition to the poll would be greatly appreciated, thanks.<p>Poll: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/RVG3Z2C<p>Idea: I've found myself Googling for something like this and I couldn't find it, so that was the initial spark to the idea. Basically, the app will deal with uploading game save data to a registered account, where one can share it and comment or download other peoples save game data. Initially, PC save game data would be the main target, since it's the easiest save data to get a hold of. I foresee perhaps PS3, Xbox360, and Emulator game save will also be included, but I would start small.<p>Advantages:<p>All in one place for game save data.  Possible analytics on specific data 
formats, and per user statistics (private to user).<p>Community based save-data sharing and commenting.<p>Game save data cloud.<p>Disadvantages:<p>Niche to gamers only.<p>Closed save-data problem (i.e. systems that don't allow users access to save data).<p>Essentially storage cloud + gaming community, nothing special.
======
mikelbring
If it's nothing special, then why are you doing it?

~~~
_prototype_
I think it's useful, I don't particular think it's special. . In any case, In
the disadvantages section I was trying to express the extreme. Perhaps it's
special, that is what I'm trying to find out.

